# Would you be friends with yourself?



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

If you were someone else, would you want to be friends with you?

How about going out with yourself on a date?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I would be a _horrible_ friend.

And date myself? That's just creepy. I would _obviously_ check myself out and say things such as, "Nice rack, Drella," or "mmm, check out those cannons." We might also have a night of passionate, erotic love, but I wouldn't call myself afterwards. I doubt I would ever make it to the "dating" stage with myself. I mean, I've been trying for _years_, but I'm a total tease.


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not into "Masterdating", and no, I don't think I would be friends with myself, although we would have the same interests... obviously.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

If I was someone else, assuming I was still a decent person, yes I'd wanna be friends with me. As for date me? I'm not a lesbian  If I was a decent guy though then yes I'd date me. My ideal match is someone almost exactly like me, they just need to be opposite on like 2 things.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'm awesome. I'd do me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

prolly not, im a recluse and I would prolly run and hide from myself.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Unlikely. I don't particularly like me :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I'd get along pretty well with myself. I mean, I already keep myself company 95% of the time, anyway.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

The depends. If I were some generic 'normal' person, I probably wouldn't be friends with me the way I am now.

If I were another copy of me, then I guess so.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd consider being friends with benefits, but without the friends part. I'd probably have to be desperate and drunk though. A drunken one night stand sounds about right.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes definitely! But like most people I only like me as a friend :|


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Maybe. I could get bored with myself pretty fast, but I might have someone to talk to about my interests.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Maybe. I've always hated myself, but I hate most of the people I'm actually friends with too, so it could be done.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Noca said:


> I would prolly run and hide from myself


Same here!


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Would you be friends with yourself?*



no_name said:


> I can't imagine being friends with myself if I were me. Things would get confusing. But if I were another person, not a carbon copy of myself then yeah, I'd be friends with me.  I may be talking rubbish though as it's nearly 2 am and I'm tired.


Heh...I was about to write something similar, so it makes sense to me. I don't really feel that I have much to offer, so I wouldn't want to be friends with myself..._BUT_...I would love to have a friend very much like me.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I put yes but I would probably intimidate myself, so chances of meeting myself would be slim. But, in a case were we were working together and forced together because of that, I think would would eventually see similar interests and become the bestest of friends :lol 

I can just imagine it now. Even though we, myself, and I would both want to be friends I would never ask myself if I ever wanted to hang out. The political discussions alone would make it worth it though. I have a tendency to play devils advocate, so me or my other self would always take the other side.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would probably be a friend to myself - I'm cool :lol.


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

I would.....me, myself, and I share the same interests....and we'd never break up.


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

yeah...I'd be an awesome friend.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Be friends with myself? Good god no. I'm a complete ****!


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

nooo way, if I were normal I probably would not want a friend like me.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^ Same. I don't think the 'normal' me would reject me or anything if I tried talking to her, but I know she would definitely find me boring.

And if it were an exact clone of who I am now, I'm sure we'd become fast friends because we would be exactly the same.

As for dating, well, I'm not really into girls.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

At least I would never contradict myself.


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

If i were me, i would kick my own a**


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, I'd be bored as hell. xD


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Absolutely no.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

No, because I know everything about myself so there would be nothing to talk about.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

im way 2 cool 4 myself


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

no but I'd feel bad about it.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

If I managed to get together with myself and make plans then probably. However my tendency toward lack of communication and making plans with people I don't know well tends to destroy potential friendships. 2 people acting like that would probably never accomplish doing anything together.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't like me. And I'm not a good friend to others, anyway.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, I'd hit it


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Akane said:


> If I managed to get together with myself and make plans then probably.* However my tendency toward lack of communication and making plans with people I don't know well tends to destroy potential friendships.* 2 people acting like that would probably never accomplish doing anything together.


I have the same problem. When I was in school, one of my best friends was exactly like me in this regard. We had the same anti social tendencies and we never liked getting involved with personal drama or other silly teenage issues. So we just goofed off all the time. Sadly, we don't see much of each other because...we're anti social. It's funny how we were so similar yet now we're so distant.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Addler said:


> I don't like me. *And I'm not a good friend to others, anyway*.


Have to disagree with you there.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes I would. Finally I found someone who can totally empathise with me. Finally I found someone who will laugh at all my jokes!

If I were a female, I would be disappointed however.Get sick of that self-deprecatory humour. 
"What's this guy on about! Are we gonna do it or not? Reminds me too much of Woody Allen.(and I'm no fan of his).don't tell me I have to take the lead here! Oh God ...he's actually got zero confidence..I must be the only one desperate enough to date him!"

(because the female version of me would have a different perspective)


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Good Lord, I need to read slower. I read that as "Would you be friends with benefits with yourself?"


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Hells yes I would! My best friend(only friend) is pretty much just like me except more awesome.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont think I could be friends with me.. I cant make up my mind half the time, and Im not good at keeping up with others. Imagine 2 friends like that...


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

The real question is, would myself like to be friends with me?


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I am hilarious, insightful, intelligent, and fun. So yes. I would be my best friend.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like to befriend myself. although I'm not good at chat or talk but we can spend a lot of time go to movies, join any volunteering work, playing with dogs and join travelling club bcause I'm too shy to do anything myself so I could go together with myself, and would not be forced to be fun or talk..


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Would have loved myself..i m so much self obsessed..i m sorry I dnt have any regreats..i kinda love myself


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

Hell yes! My friendship with myself would probably start off with some completely random conversation and we would just click. We would have so much fun talking to each other, and I would get me and trust me. But eventually things would take a turn for the worse. We'd get into some silly argument, and since I can't apologize, one of two things would probably happen: 

1. We go on the next day like nothing ever happened.

2. Both of us would be so stubborn that neither of us would make the first move in mending our friendship. We would most likely never speak again.

ALTERNATE ENDING: In the event that number two does happen, there is a slight chance that some event in the future would cause us to meet again under friendly circumstances. We would then continue on with our friendship like nothing had ever happened. 


I wouldn't date myself though, and myself wouldn't want to date me. Neither of us are interested in dating.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No but I don't like most people so this is nothing, really.


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes, I'd be perfect for myself. lol


----------



## awkwardalex (Dec 11, 2011)

Im not judgemental like other people.... so yeah.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

This is an old thread!

Yep, I would be friends with myself. There are days that I wouldn't but that I think is the norm. I'm pretty cool. (sound of hands clapping) it took a long time for me to get here, but, yes.......I would be.


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

Hell, I'd date myself and never leave me.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Boy, that would depend. I'm trying to think about this objectively. I think Cat can be pretty cool when she's in a good mood, but if I saw Cat online and messaged her, but she was quiet or in one of her moods again (one word responses), it wouldn't be very fun. Then I imagine I'd ask her what's wrong and that she would go on about all the usual stuff that she always talks about; her parents, her ex, how much her town sucks, etc and that I would feel like she never talks about anything else and is too stuck on those same things, lol. 

Also, I'm not sure I'd be able to get a hold of Cat by phone or text message, because she hardly responds to either one of those, even though she's there a lot of the time when she receives them, but ignores them because she doesn't feel like talking. She wouldn't say that was the case, but I know she does stuff like that. I would give up after awhile. It'd also be a draw of luck that she'd answer an email, but she'd probably respond if I posted on her Facebook or SAS account. She seems to pay attention to those for some reason. 

If I knew Cat in person, saw her in the street and walked up to say hi, she might act uncomfortable and seem to look at everything except me when I'm talking to her. Her voice would be kind of mumbley, but she'd probably have something funny or nice to say and I might laugh. If I asked her to go do something fun with me or grab a coffee, she'd probably mention something she had to do and apologize, but tell me she'd see me around sometime... or maybe she'd be in one of her good moods and come along, but never seem to stop talking. At some point, I'd have to get going and almost feel bad to leave because she seems a bit lonely, sad, scared or all three, but I couldn't be there to take care of her all the time. She must have other friends she talks to? I hope? 

I think she'd seem nice to me, but that it'd be hard to know what she's ever really thinking sometimes and she seems to change her mind a lot, get confused or just in general be kind of lost and sometimes she just disappears completely. Sometimes for those reasons, I think it'd be a little hard for me to be friends with her, but only because she seems in her own world so much. 

All in all, I'd probably try, but it'd be up to Cat whether we'd have a lasting friendship or not.

And if Cat was a guy with all of the tendencies that I described? Err...well...I don't think I'd be anything more than his friend. He wouldn't seem like he knows what he wants or like he even really wants what he thinks he wants half of the time, besides the fact that he still talks about his ex-girlfriend so much. He doesn't seem to want to go back to her, but he's been dwelling on it for so long that I'd wonder if he needed therapy or something, not that that's a bad thing. He's funny and has good intentions, but he'd really need to get his life in order first.

In both cases, its hard to communicate with someone who closes off every avenue you had to communicate with them. Its hard to find someone who leaves no trail and its hard to be the friend of someone who isn't there. Holy crap, this was an eye opening exercise. :sus


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Catnap said:


> In both cases, its hard to communicate with someone who closes off every avenue you had to communicate with them. Its hard to find someone who leaves no trail and its hard to be the friend of someone who isn't there. Holy crap, this was an eye opening exercise. :sus


Wow, that's me as well. I'd be friends with myself but I'm pretty avoidant so it wouldn't last very long.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

[gone]


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

uh yes. i'm freaking awesome.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

Of course, yes.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

I think I'm gonna go with no.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Definitely, I could use him to date two girls at the same time, cheat at tests, rob banks. Mainly just things I've picked up from fifties sitcoms.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

woa..is this a duplicate thread? because I swear I posted on one with the same question today, but there's only 2 posts in here today (before this one)

anyway - yes, I'm pretty awesome  plus JDRC has some awesome ideas


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Sure why not im cool as **** lol


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd be friends with myself. I'd date me too. Heck I'd even do myself! Would that be considered masturbation?? XD


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I might be friends with myself, however I am rather boring xD

I wouldn't date myself though --.--;


----------

